# thought you'd like to see?



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

seeing as ive asked for advice before i thought maybe you guys would like to see my bunnies?
old photos they have grown a bit since


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww they are so lovely!! The black one has white socks!!! One of my fav animal characteristic!! xx


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

So gorgeous, love them!


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Awww they are so lovely!! The black one has white socks!!! One of my fav animal characteristic!! xx


she does have one sock lol


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> So gorgeous, love them!


thanks you


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Then I'd sleep with one eye open tonight! I'm on my way mwahahaha!!! xx


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Then I'd sleep with one eye open tonight! I'm on my way mwahahaha!!! xx


hahaha 
the dog will have u 
they are his best buddies hahaha
xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

MissusMayhem said:


> hahaha
> the dog will have u
> they are his best buddies hahaha
> xxx


Drat!! Well will have to make do with pics then!!  xx


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Drat!! Well will have to make do with pics then!!  xx


haha indeed 
ill get some more photos tmoz when she comes in to play =]


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

wicked photos! soo cute!


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

Lollie1515 said:


> wicked photos! soo cute!


thanks you xx


----------



## Jade-marie (Jun 15, 2010)

There cute.


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

Jade-marie said:


> There cute.


looked at the website in your signature 
your babies are beautiful too


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

lovely bunnies!!


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

jaxb05 said:


> lovely bunnies!!


thanks you


----------



## Jade-marie (Jun 15, 2010)

MissusMayhem said:


> looked at the website in your signature
> your babies are beautiful too


Thank u, my bunnies are my life.  site needs an update though, reminds me to get on with it tonight. X


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

Jade-marie said:


> Thank u, my bunnies are my life.  site needs an update though, reminds me to get on with it tonight. X


awwww i shall look when its updated
xx


----------



## Jade-marie (Jun 15, 2010)

If your on facebook add me jade Marie moffatt, picture of a choc otter mini lop xxx


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

Jade-marie said:


> If your on facebook add me jade Marie moffatt, picture of a choc otter mini lop xxx


added =] xx


----------

